# router frage!



## AndreDau (9. März 2005)

hallo,
ich habe einen router von DrayTek (vigor series 2500) mein problem ist wenn ich im internet counterstrike spiele ist mein ping sehr hoch (90-100) 

ich habe T-DSL 1000

meine frage ist   ob man was an der firewall einstellung ändern kann damit der ping runter geht 

wenn ja was


mfg:Andre


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2005)

Kann sein das du da nen Port forwarden musst.


----------



## AndreDau (9. März 2005)

wie geht das denn?



mfg:Andre


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2005)

Das steht im Handbuch von deinem Router 
Du konfigurierst deinen Router so, das Anfragen an einen bestimmten Port auf deinen PC im LAN geleitet werden. Aber ich weiß nicht 100% obs daran leigt, ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## AndreDau (9. März 2005)

ok danke



mfg:Andre


----------

